# snorkel 3 inch rubber elbow Q



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

when i do this 3 inch to the intake, do i need to trim BOTH ends or something?
i bought a 90* EL from lowes and its way to long. i should have printed the "how to" out but my printer isnt liking me lately.
im attaching pics to show what i mean. its hitting the steering stem bolts.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea trim both ends roughly to a 45. but yea cut both bells off to start


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes you have to cut both ends off.. like this...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, be very careful when cutting that piece... I sliced my thumb open while cutting it... 


and mine rubs the bolt still a little bit, but I don't think it will hurt... I'm just gonna keep an eye on it...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i used a sharp set of tin snips worked great and not much of a chance to cut yourself


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

And the picec I cut off I put between the bolt and the elbow and then taped it in place, just for added protection.

Greg G


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

mine hits a little too. but nothing moves so it should be ok


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I used the 2" coupler on mine,it's a better fit.There is nothing to gain with the 3".


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks guys, wouldnt know what to do without ya!


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

mine hits the bolts also i took a spare piece i trimmed off and zip tied it between steering stem and coupler


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DaBrute said:


> I used the 2" coupler on mine,it's a better fit.There is nothing to gain with the 3".


On the EFI's, I beg to differ


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i wish i would have brought my cam when i finished it....
i guess it works (sealed) if i can stall the bike putting my hand over it...


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> On the EFI's, I beg to differ


How so John?


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

this is how i did mine bc i really didn't feel good about the sharp bolts hitting the rubber elbow, even with the extra piece bc i had tried that to.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The two or Three inch one....I can attest to what I have done personally. I snorkeled a guys bike for him...it was completely stock except Dynatek CDI and the needles shimmed for the Dynatek. He had bought the 2 inch to begin with....so I used it....well it was not running right...He didn't have the money for a jet kit and I didn't have enough parts at the time to make him one...lol. I said well the only option I knew was the to try the 3 inch....He ran to lowe's....I put and it was enough not to have to jet his bike....the same thing happen to mine when I first did it.....not saying all is like that but those two were.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i originally used the 2" on the intake. Once I went to 3" you could tell there was more power there. popping wheelies became much easier. 

see
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=494


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^

There you go :rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> The two or Three inch one....I can attest to what I have done personally. I snorkeled a guys bike for him...it was completely stock except Dynatek CDI and the needles shimmed for the Dynatek. He had bought the 2 inch to begin with....so I used it....well it was not running right...He didn't have the money for a jet kit and I didn't have enough parts at the time to make him one...lol. I said well the only option I knew was the to try the 3 inch....He ran to lowe's....I put and it was enough not to have to jet his bike....the same thing happen to mine when I first did it.....not saying all is like that but those two were.


You wouldn't need to re-jet going from a 2" to a 3" anyway's, as there is no increase in flow.



phreebsdi originally used the 2" on the intake. Once I went to 3" you could tell there was more power there. popping wheelies became much easier. said:


> weird :thinking:.....cause the only things being achieved in the 3" set up is an increase in area ,a decrease in velocity and no change in flow (which would be required for a change in power).


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Quit trying to take the physics approach and just accept that it works :bigok:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

HaHa.... i have nothing against the 3" set up (other than the cost difference between the two). as they both achieve the same thing


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...they both achieve the same thing...but the 3 inch will let if breath more which is a plus.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

all this snorkel talk and i'm in africa.. ready to get home and do mine..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You could have left it at my house and I could have it ready for you when you got back.. hah


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

haha.. you had to fix becky's up.. this will give me a reason to come over and drink a few cold dr. peppers when i get back stateside.. ;-)


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Almost done with her's ...


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

sweet!


----------

